# MY 20+INCH PIRAYA



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I haven't been on for a while, so I thought I would show you some updated pictures of my piraya.
enjoy...

Heres another one..


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW!!!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

This was taken as I was doing a water change.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

biggest p's in north amaerica and hes canadian














i wonder if a rhom and him would work sisnce hes soo damm f*cking aggresive fomr what i was told but dont try hes to valuable


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

nice fish!


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

What size tank and how old is he?


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

sh*t man thats intense how is he?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

This guy is over 20 inches and eats right from hand, his personality is unbelieveable and his appitite is unreal.. I feed him every night...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Whole Crap Alex,
What's the width of that tank again?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks like that beast gained a couple pounds. Need to put it on a weight watchers program. LOL

Must admit one of the best looking larger piraya!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Last pic ...



Winkyee said:


> Whole Crap Alex,
> What's the width of that tank again?


Hi Pete, it's 30 inches wide.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

wowzers that thing is huge...what diet did you have him on..what did you feed him the most of and how long have you had it?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looking good.

Coloration is brighter then I saw it when Wes had it.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Frank is looking impressive as always.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

holy crap dude.....


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

That fish is amazing....is this in response to that 1700 piraya pricetag for a 17"er lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

was just curious, since he's soo big, does he move around or just stay at one spot for a long time?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

from the looks he moves alot


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> was just curious, since he's soo big, does he move around or just stay at one spot for a long time?


For a fish this big, he is quite active. He follows me all the time.. At feeding time he comes right up and bangs the top of the glass, as soon as i open the lid his head comes out of the water waiting for food..
This is quite amazing and something to see...


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you have any video of him eating?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Looks like that beast gained a couple pounds. Need to put it on a weight watchers program. LOL
> 
> Must admit one of the best looking larger piraya!


Thanks Hollywood, yes he has definitly gained some pounds.. he lives to eat everything.. he has not refused anything i feed him...


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow that fish is just amazing man.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

That's the biggest, most impressive fish I've seen on this site, bar none.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That piraya looks more beautifull every time I see a pic of it, great work frankenstein looks awesome.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

you should take a picture of it next to something so we can get the actual size of it in relation to something... like a pop can maybe?

but anyways... BADASS fish man, i love it!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice!!

Yes it has gained some weight....how often do you feed it?

...and how often do you water change....and how much each time?

looks sweet...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what a monster


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow nice piraya..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Damn, that is a monster! How long have you had him?


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

yeah, I wanna see him begging for food. lol
damn amazing man!
Too bad you dont have a shoal of those


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet crap, what a monster
















Any chance you cpould take one or two pictures with the fish and other objects, for size reference? It's easy to see that that Piraya is massive, but I think those pictures don't even do him justice.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

that is one amazing piraya ,but i my opinion to big for a home tank.

all the same very nice


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lastgreengarden said:


> you should take a picture of it next to something so we can get the actual size of it in relation to something... like a pop can maybe?
> 
> but anyways... BADASS fish man, i love it!


I tried doing that with a 2 liter bottle and he just dwarfs the two liter bottle. That fish is one fish needed to be seen in person, its unbelieveable how big he is.

He looks great Als.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry Alex! I asked you to post the pic of him for people who have never seen it since you have been away for awhile and you and I were hoping you didn't have to answer too many questions...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

not just a picture, with an object I need to see that feeding video, not that I dont believe you, but I just wanna see it! I think we all agree we would all wanta video!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy Hell look at that monster.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Really looking forward to a feeding video.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that thing is amazing. feeding video is a must!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Really looking forward to a feeding video.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

nice.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Just took a feeding video.. will post.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

als said:


> Just took a feeding video.. will post.


Great can't wait...


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

all right!!! video


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes get it up here asap everyone wants to see it


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Winkyee (Dr. Z) is getting it ready!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Almost ready ?? lol im dieing to see this fish just swimming around


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cant wait for a video


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

WOW That is one huge Piraya!!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

BUmp







cant wait for the video!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

*I don't think Alex will mind, Here's the video -->> * Frank eating....


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> *I don't think Alex will mind, Here's the video -->> * Frank eating....


man that things crazy, looks like it has an awesome personality, pretty close to his hand there at the top. He like ure BIG BUDDY hahaha


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, that big guy is impressive!

At that size, I thought he'd kind of lay around in the corner, but to see him come to the top and get so active and excited over the food, and not be at all afraid of the keeper, that is sooo cool and makes me so envious.










This fish is the pinnacle of piranha keeping, period.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

amazing fish







very active, makes me want to go out and buy a small piraya and raise him to that large lol


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That fish is just amazing man.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Holy crap, that fish looks like he can swallow your arm. Nice work on the vid.


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Not only is it a monster, but the thing has an awesome personality!


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

lovin the video man...music...eh hahah that is so cool how he comes to the top...reminds me of the personality of an oscar


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Louie D said:


> lovin the video man...music...eh hahah that is so cool how he comes to the top...reminds me of the personality of an oscar


I agree. He seems like a big ol loveable lap dog, the way he seems to be exciteable and playful.

But underneath that gentle giant personna, I imagine he could easily take a golf ball sized chunk of meat outta your arm.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Eating Machine said:


> lovin the video man...music...eh hahah that is so cool how he comes to the top...reminds me of the personality of an oscar


I agree. He seems like a big ol loveable lap dog, the way he seems to be exciteable and playful.

But underneath that gentle giant personna, I imagine he could easily take a golf ball sized chunk of meat outta your arm.
[/quote]

o no doubt...


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

wow

almost as long as your arm.
Some kind of prehistoric beast looking thing
you have me in awe


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing







all that size with personality to match.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

whats ur house number and were do you keep the spare key :rasp: king of p's frank long live


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

could u imagine a huge shoal of piraya that big in the wild. scary stuff!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

grea update i thought something bad happened ot him.

amazinf piraya, and im at how he put his head out of the water amazing.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the video had one fault, music, I would so wanna hear the fish splashing around and stuff, but other than that awesoem he definately reminds me of an oscar personality wise. cool fish man!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the video. That is a amazing fish and seeing it in person you really get a feel for it.


----------



## jslove1408 (Jul 27, 2006)

All I have to say is...WOW!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> *I don't think Alex will mind, Here's the video -->> * Frank eating....


Not at all.. thanks Pete!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i know it has been asked but i didn't see it answered anywhere. how old is it?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Alex,

Thanks You for the video.





















Really like the way it follows your fingers.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm speachless!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea i bet that p is mad old id be selling him to get my money back before he kicked the bucket lol. Well when he does die which will hopefully not be for a very long time because its the sweetest fish ever make sure u get him stuffed lol


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyones guess to how old this fish is..is just a guess. In the wild they grow at a much faster pace than in the fish tank. Because of ideal diets and ideal water chemistry.
The fish may only be 7-8 years old. Who knows? Which means he could easily live another 10 plus years if not alot longer than that.
Nice video!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wow that video is sick how he just came up ready for that food


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

he is like a god among pirahnas


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

amazing...how do you do waterchanges?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Yea i bet that p is mad old id be selling him to get my money back before he kicked the bucket lol. Well when he does die which will hopefully not be for a very long time because its the sweetest fish ever *make sure u get him stuffed * lol


for sure

and throw in the cash to do so, from a good taxerdemy company to give it the not dead look.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mag-friggen-nificant!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> Yea i bet that p is mad old id be selling him to get my money back before he kicked the bucket lol. Well when he does die which will hopefully not be for a very long time because its the sweetest fish ever make sure u get him stuffed lol


definitely get a professional taxidermist to do the job.

It's gonna be so sweet and you will have it forever.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

monster!!!!!!

i beleive id take a bite from it if i could own it.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

holy crap nice


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

nice p man


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

truly one of a kind
awesome


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

wow that is incredible!! I tried asking wes before about an experimental diet? fortunately frankenstein is under your possesion, and suggesting for you to try feeding him a cat? If you don't have any then i've got plenty of them around my neighbourhood lol


----------



## SvTpLYa (Sep 11, 2006)

geez man that guy could take a arm off!! hahah


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Amazing!! A True Monster









You can really see the size of him in the video, when your next to the tank, he's just HUGE!!! He makes the tank look small, it's funny.


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

that fish is amazing, but isnt getting your hand that close preaty dangerous?







what if he jumps and bites a chunk out of ur hand.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

holy hell this is a big fish, nice work bro


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Malok said:


> monster!!!!!!
> 
> i beleive id take a bite from it if i could own it.


lol...I dunno about that. It may be hard to clean his tank with only one arm.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

What a huge P. Nice work


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

Im so jealous! that fish is awesome!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks for all these replys..
I'm glad you enjoyed my post!
Alex


----------



## 66GP (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd give my Left Arm and a Leg for this guy, I'd more than likely lose my Right if He were mine ... ouch.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------

